# HTML-Tabellen, 3 Spalten und dynamisch



## Devine (9. April 2004)

Hallo! 

Ich bastel gerade an einer Tabelle, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter. 
Die Tabelle soll aus 3 Spalten bestehen. Die linke hat ein Hintergrundbild, die mittlere Spalte den Inhalt und rechts befindet sich wieder ein Hintergrundbild.
Jetzt soll sich die Tabelle, unanhängig vom Inhalt, über die komplette Höhe des Bildschirmes ziehen. Das heißt, wenn kein Inhalt da ist, wären nur die beiden Balken der Hintergrundbilder sichtbar. Dennoch soll sich die Tabelle, wenn mehr Text vorhanden ist(der über die Bildschirmhöhe geht), dynamisch anpassen. Im Klartext: Sie soll 100 % der Höhe haben, wenn mehr benötigt wird eben mehr. Ausserdem soll der Inhalt oben anfangen und nicht irgenwie in der Mitte der Seite. Ich hatte sowas schonmal geschrieben, aber ich bekomme es nicht mehr hin... 
Die Grundstruktur müsste doch folgendermassen aussehen, oder? Aber wie geht es dann weiter?

<table width="800" height="100%">
<tr>
<td width="200" background="bg1.jpg">
</td>
<td width="550">
hier muss der inhalt rein!
</td>
<td width="50"  background="bg2.jpg>
</td>
</tr>
</table>

Ciao!


----------



## Fabian H (9. April 2004)

> Ausserdem soll der Inhalt oben anfangen und nicht irgenwie in der Mitte der Seite.


Das geht mit der CSS-Eigenschaft _[vertical-align_:

```
<td style="vertical-align:top;">
  Content
</td>
```
Oder, wenn es unbedingt ein HTML-Attribut sein muss:

```
<td valign="top">
  Content
</td>
```

Zu der Höhe:
So weit ich weiß gehört das so. Du könntest dir höchstens mit JavaScript helfen:

```
window.document.getElementById('DeineTabelle').style['height'] = screen.availHeight + 'px';

[...]

<table id="DeineTabelle">
```


----------

